# How do you corkscrew?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

How do you cork a frontside 5? I've never done a successful backflip, do I need to nail that first? What goes through your head when you cork, what are you thinking about when you take off?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

get a trampoline and put duct tape on your snowboard edges and practice:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> get a trampoline and put duct tape on your snowboard edges and practice:thumbsup:


haha stealing my ideas  :laugh:


----------

